# Change to the $20 bill



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I'm impressed. 

"The Treasury Department will announce on Wednesday afternoon that Harriet Tubman, an African-American who ferried thousands of slaves to freedom, will replace the slaveholding Andrew Jackson on the center of a new $20 note, according to a Treasury official, while newly popular Alexander Hamilton will remain on the face of the $10 bill."

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/21/us/women-currency-treasury-harriet-tubman.html?_r=0


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Love it. It is about time we got rid of the Criminal Jackson. It would have been a great irony to replace him with Wilma Mankiller, but, Tubman is a good alternate.


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

So the first person not a founding father or former president and never held political office, good choice.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Does it make a difference now that it all looks like monopoly money? Besides as one of the midwives to the Democrat Party he may deserve to be condemned to damnation. OTOH as someone who fought the creation of a national bank he had his good points too.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well that is good, but we will never see the bills in circulation in our lifetime~!


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

arabian knight said:


> Well that is good, but we will never see the bills in circulation in our lifetime~!


I don't know about you but I am planning to live at least another ten years, which is a decade, isn't it?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

I prefer Jackson on the bill. Who are they going to put on next mickey mouse? How about Thomas Edison he was a great American and he helped the world, he would be a better choice.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> I prefer Jackson on the bill. Who are they going to put on next mickey mouse? How about Thomas Edison he was a great American and he helped the world, he would be a better choice.


If we're going completely offroad with Edison, Tesla would be a better choice since he is responsible for modern civilization as we know it. That's really why we have commemorative stamps.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree Edison STOLE ALL the ideas FRROM Tesla. Can't even think of him as being celebrated as a great dude. Not after what he did with Tesla. And just After Tesla died Edison LOST in all the court cases that Tesla had on him.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Edison was a master at managing people. He hired the best of his time and turned them loose on directed experimentation. Edison was too focused on DC to understand AC. Thus the great current war with Westinghouse and Tesla on one side with Edition and J.P. Morgan et al on the other.

The only law suit I recall was with Marconi and the Supreme Court finally recognized Tesla's claim as the inventor of radio.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

when the country has such a high debt why would we spend more to change pictures on money stupid. Just like renaming airports roads city benches all that cost big money to change all the signage.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Darren said:


> If we're going completely offroad with Edison, Tesla would be a better choice since he is responsible for modern civilization as we know it. That's really why we have commemorative stamps.


Off road? isn't their currant pick off road? I think it is. Did they pick her because she was a great American or because she was black and female. If they picked her because she was a great American then any great American is a candidate regardless or race and sex and I would pick Edison who did great things for all races of humanity and not just one race.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Forcast said:


> when the country has such a high debt why would we spend more to change pictures on money stupid. Just like renaming airports roads city benches all that cost big money to change all the signage.


 Truly running a civilization takes practicality and pragmatism which are two skills and character strengths lacking in our politicians. They rather show boat and spend cash on nonsense.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

concept designs of new $20, $10 and $5 bills are scheduled to be completed and unveiled by 2020, the 100th anniversary of the passage of the 19th Amendment, which gave women the right to vote.:facepalm:

This Administration never stops to amaze/bewilder me. I hope I'm dead by then.
I would just as soon have each of The three Stooges on them.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Off road? isn't their currant pick off road? I think it is. Did they pick her because she was a great American or because she was black and female. If they picked her because she was a great American then any great American is a candidate regardless or race and sex and I would pick Edison who did great things for all races of humanity and not just one race.


Let's just say political correctness knows no bounds. That's not to say Ms. Tubman doesn't deserve respect, but perhaps we're finally honoring Andy Jackson by allowing him to R.I.P by taking his face off federal reserve notes. 

It might prove interesting to look into who made the decision to put his visage on the bogus bills. Perhaps it was one of those disrespectful actions the rubes never caught on to.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

City Bound said:


> Off road? isn't their currant pick off road? I think it is. Did they pick her because she was a great American or because she was black and female. If they picked her because she was a great American then any great American is a candidate regardless or race and sex and I would pick Edison who did great things for all races of humanity and not just one race.


They've got to put someone on it. There probably isn't a president on them now who hasn't done some despicable if not criminal things, yet they are all honored as heroes. Sure, being black and female probably pushed her ahead of other equally deserving candidates, but they have to put someone on it, and what she did was pretty amazing. Think about it. If you had to figure out how to get yourself and other people from the south to the north without being caught, without the ability to jump in a vehicle and be 100s of miles away before anyone even knew you were gone. Figuring out where to get food, shelter and water, who to trust, how to navigate. And then go back and do it all over again. It's pretty amazing, I think.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The underground railroad was real. So was the "signage" that was read by hoboes during the depression. That's not to belittle Tubman's efforts. There are facets of historical events that tend to get lost in the retelling.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Just another history rewrite by the ideologue.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

When cultural starts to generate the fervor of a religion you get similar results.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Off road? isn't their currant pick off road? I think it is. Did they pick her because she was a great American or because she was black and female. If they picked her because she was a great American then any great American is a candidate regardless or race and sex and I would pick Edison who did great things for all races of humanity and not just one race.


Do you think white people are superior to black people?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think in a short time paper money will be a thing of the past .


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

roadless said:


> I think in a short time paper money will be a thing of the past .


It's headed that way. First they wean people onto a value backed substitute. Then the connection with value is severed. The last step is electronic. It's the ultimate in control and debasement.

Then the bail-ins and hair cuts can start in earnest. It will bring new meaning to the term wage slave, cradle to grave, etc. Ultimately you become economic chattel.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Darren said:


> Let's just say political correctness knows no bounds. That's not to say Ms. Tubman doesn't deserve respect, but perhaps we're finally honoring Andy Jackson by allowing him to R.I.P by taking his face off federal reserve notes.
> 
> It might prove interesting to look into who made the decision to put his visage on the bogus bills. Perhaps it was one of those disrespectful actions the rubes never caught on to.


 You are right Andrew jckson must have been restless in his grave. He was the only president to ever try and nearly succeed to get us out of debt and out of the clutches of the bank of England.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

paper money is not going anywhere too soon. People, and that includes governments, still need the freedom and anonymity of cash.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Surprised they didn't choose someone like Trayvon Martin or the rapper whose ankle bracelet went off at the White House the other day. They are also proposing a new $3 dollar bill with Obama's picture on it. It will be worthless and not legal tender. On the bright side, it will be inflation proof.


----------



## hoddedloki (Nov 14, 2014)

I may be showing my conservative roots here, but I was taught that if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Is there a good reason to take Jackson off the twenty? If not, than why go to the expense of doing so? if putting Tubman in a bill is that important, print a new denomination.

Loki


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

hoddedloki said:


> I may be showing my conservative roots here, but I was taught that if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Is there a good reason to take Jackson off the twenty? If not, than why go to the expense of doing so? if putting Tubman in a bill is that important, print a new denomination.
> 
> Loki


Being that what $20 would buy in 1913 would cost you ~$474 today, who's picture adorns it, is the least of our problems.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Farmerga said:


> Being that what $20 would buy in 1913 would cost you ~$474 today, who's picture adorns it, is the least of our problems.


Not to mention by the time the bill is eventually printed the affect of our decaying educational system will mean most people won't have a clue who she is. I wouldn't be surprised if some won't accept it because they'll think it's fake.

Mark my words. If you doubt it, take a gander at how many currently have no idea who the founding fathers are.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Darren said:


> Not to mention by the time the bill is eventually printed the affect of our decaying educational system will mean most people won't have a clue who she is. I wouldn't be surprised if some won't accept it because they'll think it's fake.
> 
> Mark my words. If you doubt it, take a gander at how many currently have no idea who the founding fathers are.


No doubt.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I did hear she was a republican and a big backer of the 2nd amd.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I love the idea of replacing the picture of that old Democrat on the $20 bill and replacing him with a picture of a gun-totin' Republican!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

American currency is always being updated to thwart counterfeiting and to honor people and events.

In the end the consumer will decide how it will look at its next update.

The Anthony dollar coin never really got accepted because it was so close in size to a quarter that many consumers and retailers lost 75 cents in a transaction thinking they were giving a quarter instead of a dollar.

The confusion due to it's size and inflation of the period was so bad, it's nickname became "The Jimmy Carter Quarter" and was initially only minted for 3 years and a limited minting in the 1990s to accommodate the post office stamp vending machines that accepted them. 

The Sacagawea dollar coin also had only a limited circulation minting as they didn't maintain the acceptable coinage lifetime as the gold tone plating either wore off or was scratched off making them unsuitable for currency circulation.

Although no longer minted for circulation, small quantities have been minted for coin collectors .


Public acceptance will decide how this most recent currency update is accepted same as every other currency revamp has been.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Wolf mom said:


> Just another history rewrite by the ideologue.


May be, but is there any other historical figure today who we honor who hasn't been subject to the same? Even if the facts have changed and she has been over glorified, at least she did whatever she did for the right reasons, not for political gain, power, glory or money. If she did 1/10 of what they say, or only made one trip, I still say she was amazing. The blacks of today who never make anything of their lives ought to be ashamed of the legacy that they squander and the disrespect that they show for all that she and people like her did for their ancestors.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

so 2 million people will collect a first year Tubman Twenty and the fed will get to reprint them for a $40,000,000.00 profit.....that is how these things go.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you think white people are superior to black people?


The question is why was she picked. Do you think her gender and/or race had a part in it? If so would that not be sexist and/or racist?

FYI, I believe the powers that be announced they were ONLY looking for a female.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> I love the idea of replacing the picture of that old Democrat on the $20 bill and replacing him with a picture of a gun-totin' Republican!


This One.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

What is not widely reported is that he NRA was created to protect the 2nd amendment rights of the freed slaves. The Democrat party was against it back then as well. Some things never change.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> What is not widely reported is that he NRA was created to protect the 2nd amendment rights of the freed slaves. The Democrat party was against it back then as well. Some things never change.


That's not what the NRA says.

https://home.nra.org/about-the-nra/

http://www.politifact.com/wisconsin...ford/nra-founded-fight-kkk-black-leader-says/


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Yet another tempest in a teapot. The money has to be changed to try and keep ahead of the counterfeiters. Harriet Tubman is an important person in American history, so why not her image? I think I would draw the line at entertainers and sports stars, but anybody who played a pivotal role in our history, whether they were a former president or not, should be fair game to be honored on the money. The entertainers and sports stars get honored on the stamps already.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

basketti said:


> That's not what the NRA says.
> 
> https://home.nra.org/about-the-nra/
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/wisconsin...ford/nra-founded-fight-kkk-black-leader-says/


After further research, it would seem that you are correct. I so, therefore, stand corrected. :ashamed:


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Put Anthony Johnson on the $20.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

basketti said:


> That's not what the NRA says.
> 
> https://home.nra.org/about-the-nra/
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/wisconsin...ford/nra-founded-fight-kkk-black-leader-says/


 The NRA publication America's 1st Freedom ran this article in the February 2016 issue

http://www.americas1stfreedom.org/articles/2016/1/28/freedom-fighters/


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Shrek said:


> The NRA publication America's 1st Freedom ran this article in the February 2016 issue
> 
> http://www.americas1stfreedom.org/articles/2016/1/28/freedom-fighters/


Looks like a great article though I only had time to skim it..hope to peruse it later. But I don't see where it says anything about the NRA being created to help protect former slaves 2nd ammendment rights.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

When they redesigned the money a while back they didn't change the person honored. 
I see no reason to do so now.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Darren said:


> Let's just say political correctness knows no bounds. That's not to say Ms. Tubman doesn't deserve respect, but perhaps we're finally honoring Andy Jackson by allowing him to R.I.P by taking his face off federal reserve notes.
> 
> *It might prove interesting to look into who made the decision to put his visage on the bogus bills. Perhaps it was one of those disrespectful actions the rubes never caught on to.*



Exactly...and you'd be amazed (no, probably not) how few people know their history enough to even know what you're talking about. 

I'd guess Jackson has been rolling over in his grave ever since he went on the 'note' of a private bank that he refused to renew the charter of in 1833. I always assumed it was the bankers way of sticking it back to him.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

TnAndy said:


> Exactly...and you'd be amazed (no, probably not) how few people know their history enough to even know what you're talking about.
> 
> I'd guess Jackson has been rolling over in his grave ever since he went on the 'note' of a private bank that he refused to renew the charter of in 1833. I always assumed it was the bankers way of sticking it back to him.


And you're probably right! :thumb:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_twenty-dollar_bill

*Federal Reserve history[edit]

1914 $20 Federal Reserve Note.

1928 $20 small-size Federal Reserve Note.

Series 1929 $20 National Currency note issued by the Cleveland Federal Reserve Bank.

Series 1995 $20 Federal Reserve Note.

Series 1996 $20 Federal Reserve Note.

The security strip in a twenty-dollar bill glows green under a blacklight.
Jackson first appeared on the $20 bill in 1928. Although it coincides with the 100th anniversary of Jackson's election as president, it is not clear the reason the bill was switched from Grover Cleveland to Andrew Jackson. According to the U.S. Treasury, "Treasury Department records do not reveal the reason that portraits of these particular statesmen were chosen in preference to those of other persons of equal importance and prominence."[6]

The placement of Jackson on the $20 bill may be a historical irony; as president, he vehemently opposed both the National Bank and paper money and made the goal of his administration the destruction of the National Bank.[7][8] In his farewell address to the nation, he cautioned the public about paper money.[9]*


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I see this change as pandering to women and blacks.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

oth47 said:


> I see this change as pandering to women and blacks.


Of course it is. But she is no less deserving. Probably more so than some of the people who have been on our money for decades. It's too bad that it takes a black president to do it more to push his own agenda than to honor someone who is deserving, but whatever the reason for finally doing it, she is still deserving.

I heard somewhere that there is also a plan to put a montage of 5 different women suffragettes, most of whom I've never even heard about except Susan B Anthony, and even her I never heard about until the failed 1$ coin. Now that is pandering, and just plain stupid. 

For those who are against it because she is black, or a woman, why not just hate her because she was ugly? Now that is something real. The poor woman was just homely. There's no arguing that one. I mean she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I bet she was beautiful to someone, Agriculture.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I am sure, to the others she helped save. I admire her, but still, she wasn't going to win no beauty contest.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Not many of us would. ; )


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

When these bills become legal tender how many of you will refuse to accept them as payment for good or services?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

roadless said:


> Not many of us would. ; )


Speak for yourself. If they put my face on it the economy would stop. No one would want to give their's away.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Care to put your money where your mouth is Agriculture? 
Pics?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Now that wouldn't be fair to the rest if the internet. Everyone would come here and go nowhere else.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Agriculture said:


> Of course it is. But she is no less deserving. Probably more so than some of the people who have been on our money for decades. It's too bad that it takes a black president to do it more to push his own agenda than to honor someone who is deserving, but whatever the reason for finally doing it, she is still deserving.


That's debatable. Was there a red, white or yellow woman against whom she was less deserving? Was there a red, white or yellow man against whom she was less deserving?




Agriculture said:


> For those who are against it because she is black, or a woman, why not just hate her because she was ugly? Now that is something real. The poor woman was just homely. There's no arguing that one. I mean she fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


I'm neither for nor against is but this its a glaring example of government supported racism and sexism. Things like this is why we will NEVER see King's dream fulfilled.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It is all political. And nothing more.


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

watcher said:


> That's debatable. Was there a red, white or yellow woman against whom she was less deserving? Was there a red, white or yellow man against whom she was less deserving?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that it was a contest. No doubt there are many people who are deserving. I don't know who is more or less and I really don't care. There are only so many bills, and someone has to be on it. The people who have been on them for a while have been honored for long enough for whatever they have done or because of whatever maneuvering put them there to fulfill some political agenda. It's time for a change. If not Tubman, who? Put anyone on it for all I care, but it would be nice to put someone on it who actually did some good in the world, and little bad, as far as we know. For those who think that her accomplishments may have been embellished, you weren't there, so how do you know for sure? I wasn't either, but others have been put on based on claims of their greatness, but as time went on their true nature has been revealed and their image reduced to that of mere imperfect humans. What is so wrong with giving Tubman that deal too?

I agree that it is being done for the wrong reasons, but it is still the right thing to do.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Agriculture said:


> I didn't know that it was a contest. No doubt there are many people who are deserving. I don't know who is more or less and I really don't care.


The point is there was governmental discrimination. By limiting the choice to a female hey discriminated by gender. 




Agriculture said:


> If not Tubman, who?


I don't know. How about we open it up to a nation wide vote?




Agriculture said:


> What is so wrong with giving Tubman that deal too?


Because the game was rigged.




Agriculture said:


> I agree that it is being done for the wrong reasons, but it is still the right thing to do.


So the ends justifies the means?


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

And you really think that the game is not rigged in so many other things that government does to control our lives or to get away with something every day?

Really, in the scheme of things, is this such a big deal? Or, we could just leave her off, because dog forbid they put a black woman on there. Yeah, we'll be all comfortable using the excuse that it was because Obama and the PC police pushed their agenda on us and we pushed back and won. That says a lot about us as a society. But before that happens, do me a favor. Plan a trip now to go from at least Virginia to Massachusetts. Take as long as you need to prepare. You must walk. Oh, and bring a half dozen people with you. You can't draw attention to yourselves or even be questioned by law enforcement once. Find food, water and shelter along the way. You can establish a network of people to help you, but you can't use a phone or a computer to contact them. Do that just once, successfully, and then come back and tell me that anyone who does isn't deserving of some recognition, even if it is because it pushes someone else's agenda. That's not even considering the reason that she did it, which is as admirable as the actual acts.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> When these bills become legal tender how many of you will refuse to accept them as payment for good or services?


I once knew a guy who owned a Civil War relic shop, he would not accept a $50 bill.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Farmerga said:


> I once knew a guy who owned a Civil War relic shop, he would not accept a $50 bill.


For what reason. I know of establishments that won't accept certÃ in denominations because if the fear of accepting a counterfeit bill. But you didn't answer my question, did you? But that's not unusual.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> For what reason. I know of establishments that won't accept certÃ in denominations because if the fear of accepting a counterfeit bill. But you didn't answer my question, did you? But that's not unusual.


Because it has Grant's likeness on it. I thought you were swift enough to catch that. Guess not.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Farmerga said:


> Because it has Grant's likeness on it. I thought you were swift enough to catch that. Guess not.


You guessed wrong again. At least he had the courage of his convictions( or an excellent marketing mind). I'll bet he could answer a simple question.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> You guessed wrong again. At least he had the courage of his convictions( or an excellent marketing mind). I'll bet he could answer a simple question.


How can any one person answer the question you asked? I have no idea how many people will refuse to accept the new money. I personally don't care who's likeness adorns the "money" that I use as long as it can be traded for goods and services. If you "Got it" why did you ask "for what reason"?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Farmerga said:


> How can any one person answer the question you asked? I have no idea how many people will refuse to accept the new money. I personally don't care who's likeness adorns the "money" that I use as long as it can be traded for goods and services. If you "Got it" why did you ask "for what reason"?


I asked to confirm whether my supposition was correct or not. There was, as I pointed out, more than one reason one might not accept certain bills. In this case there were at least three plausable answers. From your past posts I've come realize that you don't like alternative answers that don't fit your narrative and that you don't like to answer questions directed at your behavior. My initial question didn't ask you to surmise other's behavior but to answer how you would react. It only took you three swings to answer directly. It's far above your usual batting average to such questions.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> I asked to confirm whether my supposition was correct or not. There was, as I pointed out, more than one reason one might not accept certain bills. In this case there were at least three plausable answers. From your past posts I've come realize that you don't like alternative answers that don't fit your narrative and that you don't like to answer questions directed at your behavior. My initial question didn't ask you to surmise other's behavior but to answer how you would react. It only took you three swings to answer directly. It's far above your usual batting average to such questions.


And I believe that you are largely projecting in your criticism of me. Grumpy this morning?


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Farmerga said:


> And I believe that you are largely projecting in your criticism of me. Grumpy this morning?


Not particularly. Maybe just expressing my general frustration at your, and others, unwillingness or inability to answer simple, direct questions. You asked, I answered. A simple standard.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Agriculture said:


> And you really think that the game is not rigged in so many other things that government does to control our lives or to get away with something every day?


Sure but when it is so blatant should we just say "Well there they go again." and accept it? My FiL grew up in Chicago and would talk all the time about how corrupt it was and he would usually end a rant with something like ". . .but what are you going to do?" Chicago was (is) so corrupt because of people like him who knew it was wrong but did nothing to change it and accepted it.




Agriculture said:


> Really, in the scheme of things, is this such a big deal?


YES! Any time the government discriminates its a big deal. When you allow it to go unopposed on something which isn't "such a big deal" you are teaching people that government discrimination is OK. 




Agriculture said:


> Or, we could just leave her off, because dog forbid they put a black woman on there.


I don't care if they put a black, white, red or yellow man, woman or group on it. All I care about is they don't come out and say "We are only going to pick the winner from one group." As I said, if you really want to make it fair set up some rules and open it up to public voting. 




Agriculture said:


> Yeah, we'll be all comfortable using the excuse that it was because Obama and the PC police pushed their agenda on us and we pushed back and won. That says a lot about us as a society. But before that happens, do me a favor. Plan a trip now to go from at least Virginia to Massachusetts. Take as long as you need to prepare. You must walk. Oh, and bring a half dozen people with you. You can't draw attention to yourselves or even be questioned by law enforcement once. Find food, water and shelter along the way. You can establish a network of people to help you, but you can't use a phone or a computer to contact them. Do that just once, successfully, and then come back and tell me that anyone who does isn't deserving of some recognition, even if it is because it pushes someone else's agenda. That's not even considering the reason that she did it, which is as admirable as the actual acts.


I'll do that after you, using only the equipment available for them, complete the trek of Lewis and Clark, spend a winter at Valley Forge and climbed the cliffs at Pointe du Hoc (even with no one shooting at you).

To me not only is it wrong for the government to only consider one group its spitting on the memories and actions of hundreds if not thousands of other people who are just, if not more, deserving to keep them out of the running because they are not the 'correct' gender and/or color.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't have a problem with women on US money....I have more of a problem with what passes for 'money'..

This un-named, long haired gal is on my favorite money...and her skin color is exactly right


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

This whole "issue" is funny..

First the irony of the Dems removing one of their own from the $20, then putting a woman who supported the Repubs and was a person who used and supported the Right to bear arms.. 

I'm sorry I find the idiocy extremely funny....

Now what I don't find funny.
The Government is going to waste how many millions retooling to print this new $20 and it is all just fiat currency anyway..
I don't find this kind of waste funny or even needed.. But of course it seems that the Government is extremely good at "fixing" problems that don't exist.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't mind a change, it keeps life interesting. However, I feel that the people on our money should be of governmental (elected or appointed), or financial significance. Doing otherwise opens the door to entertainers, religious leaders, etc - even foreigners - while taking the focus away from the significance of the government and our finances.


----------



## moonrabbit (Apr 1, 2016)

I don't have a problem with the change, again to the point of counterfeiting etc.

What gets me is it feels like they wanted to hit a two for one as opposed to picking perhaps the best representative of each group.

I'm a Tubman fan, don't get me wrong but do I think there are other more deserving historical black figures that they could have picked? How about MLK??

Do I think there were other historical female figures they could have picked? Yes I do. So it kind of feels like she got picked because she fit two categories as opposed to her maybe being the best choice in either of them individually. JMO


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> When these bills become legal tender how many of you will refuse to accept them as payment for good or services?


Well I'll answer you.

Why would we not? Maybe because you've been indoctrinated to think/assume all conservatives are racist and therefore wouldn't want to support the change? 

As a very conservative Christian woman, I have absolutely no problem with a brave, outspoken, gun-owning Republican woman getting a place on our nation's currency. I will certainly be using the $20 bill.

I would have preferred we not spend the money to accomplish this, but it has absolutely nothing to do with the change itself.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Agriculture said:


> There are only so many bills, and someone has to be on it.
> 
> The people who have been on them for a while have been honored for long enough
> 
> It's time for a change.



No no, and why ?

Why must someone be on our money ? 
Could we not showcase natural features like the shape of our country or the worlds tallest Mountain ,the prairies, beaches ,death valley etc.
Or perhaps we could showcase our achievements, the golden gate bridge ,automobiles ,railroads ,the moonshot etc.
Our flora and fauna would also seem like excellent subjects redwood trees, red fox ,corn, cows. Etc. 

If it must be people why not average Joe ,me ,you the guy down the street?

Why do you think people on them have been honored long enough? 
Perhaps the point isn't to honer particular people but to have recognizable people on our bills so that the bills are easily recognized and identified in other countries where our history and currency is not so well known?
Why is now the time for a change ? In regards to the above consistency is valuable is there some overriding factor at this point demanding change?


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Stupid government policies lead to nonsensical arguments.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

my3boys said:


> Well I'll answer you.
> 
> Why would we not? Maybe because you've been indoctrinated to think/assume all conservatives are racist and therefore wouldn't want to support the change?
> 
> ...


The whole thing is just another ploy to divide the country.
Nobody cares about the color of Tubman's skin, but it gives the liberals something to "suspect" in others.
I don't know why the left can't let go of their racist hatred


----------

